# my 240 wont rev high enough



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

productive replies plz

anyways, my 90 240 hatch wont fucking rev past 2500. anyone know why? holding in clutch will keep the car running, if i let go of it, it slowly turns off/stall on my ass. shitty engine mounts cuz that dumb KA shakes like a bitch hard. friends of mine says it could be the maf or something. other than that, everything is good, im putting in cheapass new ngk spark plugs, gonna do oil change blah blah blah. but not being able to rev past 2500 is pissing me off. 
thanks in advance


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i agree with the maf idea.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

definately. and you should see how much a KA shakes when it's only being held down by one motor mount. my passenger side one isnt bolted down, it's not even on the mount. that motor shakes like crazy.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

That's bizarre!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

everything's good now. need new engine mounts. new maf, what is the cheapest maf out there for a dumb ass ka24e. screw searching. and how much would engine mounts cost.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> i agree with the maf idea.



si si... it sounds like the MAF. I know this sounds stupid, but did you check to see if it was disconnected for some reason? We forgot to put mine back on today and it had the same symptoms. So that's where I'm coming from with that. But yeah.. surely sounds like MAF


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> everything's good now. need new engine mounts. new maf, what is the cheapest maf out there for a dumb ass ka24e. screw searching. and how much would engine mounts cost.


Nismo or factory? Nismo is $200 -$240 shipped... dont pay more than that. Factory is more than that, dont remember the price.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater you have a 240 now? WTF? what ever happend to your faithful PROBE?! LOL


OK OK, i have another crazzy ass question:

Same a 90 240, this shit's got 230k on it but runs without a problem.

Q:When im on 2nd and 3dr gear, between 2krev and 3krev, it makes a wierd sound, dont laugh but its like kinda a similar of a wistle sound like the turbo, one of my friends that claims to know hella shit about cars, said he doesnt know, but doesnt sound like its afecting the car, it just makes that funny sound, its even tight to listen to, the dummb fucks that get on my car, i tell them.......WANNA HEAR MY TURBO? and the more i press the gas on those gears and RPM's the sound increases, and they are all like HOLLY SHIT DUDE!!!!! TURBOS ARE TIGHT!!!!!!! SMOKE THOSE DAMM HONDAS!!! (Dummb fucks have never actually heard a turbo before or even riden in one) SO whats up any have this similar thing on there CAR? or any ideas


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i fixed the problem, couple nights ago, i put injector fluid cleaner, some other b.s. liquids, the next day, it revs over 2.5k, and i didnt get a new maf or whatever, but im still gonna do that. and my freaking exhaust has all these damn holes in it, i need a new exhuast system. sounds like a bitch. first gear sucks dick too.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> i fixed the problem, couple nights ago, i put injector fluid cleaner, some other b.s. liquids, the next day, it revs over 2.5k, and i didnt get a new maf or whatever, but im still gonna do that. and my freaking exhaust has all these damn holes in it, i need a new exhuast system. sounds like a bitch. first gear sucks dick too.


um ah, sometimes its the driver too


----------

